# INDONESIA- Most Dangerous Place to Visit



## samuel89 (Aug 4, 2008)

*INDONESIA- OFFICIAL TOURISM THREAD*

*"INDONESIA THE DANGEROUSLY BEAUTIFUL"​**It's more than any tourism brands, this is Indonesia, the dangerously beautiful*

​
*Welcome to Indonesia​*

*Get the Visa! Take your own passport and let's explore the beauty of Indonesia*

*Bali* - The world best island for 7 years by Travel + Leisure magazine 
*Ubud* in Bali Island - The best Asian city 2009 by Condé Nast Traveler magazine

*VISIT OFFICIAL WEBSITE OF INDONESIA TOURISM BOARD* 
CLICK​




*Ready for Holiday in Indonesia? 
Enjoy Luxury Flight with 4 Star Airlines GARUDA INDONESIA ​*




*ENJOY JAKARTA The Capital and The Gate of Indonesia*


----------



## samuel89 (Aug 4, 2008)

*Raja Ampat Marine Park*



Location: *West Papua province*
Get Travel here: http://www.diverajaampat.org/

The Raja Ampat, or “Four Kings,” archipelago encompasses more than 9.8 million acres of land and sea off the northwestern tip of Indonesia’s West Papua Province. Located in the Coral Triangle, the heart of the world’s coral reef biodiversity, the seas around Raja Ampat possibly hold the richest variety of species in the world.












Get the Luxury Travel and Diving of Raja Ampat in *Misool Eco Resort*
http://misoolecoresort.com/media.html


----------



## samuel89 (Aug 4, 2008)

*Carstensz Pyramid*

Location: *Papua province*
Get Travel here: http://www.carstenszpapua.com/

Carstensz Pyramid is on the island of New Guinea, the world's third largest island, in the province of Papua (formerly Irian Jaya), a remote corner of Indonesia. This is the highest peak in the Australasian continent and often the most difficult to gain access to of the seven summits. The climb itself involves fifth class rock climbing on a beautiful limestone summit ridge to gain the 16,023 foot/4,884 meter summit. Carstensz Pyramid is the highest peak in the Surinam mountain range that transects the island and sits next to the glaciated Ngapulu Jaya. The views looking over the jungle and beyond to the blue Pacific Ocean from the summit of this mysterious mountain are a rare and very special experience.


----------



## samuel89 (Aug 4, 2008)

*Mount Rinjani National Eco Park*



Location: *West Nusa Tenggara province.*
Get Travel here: http://www.rinjanitrek.com/

Mount Rinjani, Lombok's highest peak ( 3726 m asl or 12,200 ft. ), draws religious pilgrim and adventure tourist alike. its crater frames a lake, which is 5 miles wide and known as segara anak, which means the lake of child. this crater also contains an active volcano, Gunung Baru.

Gunung Rinjani National Park lies within the major transition zone (Wallaceae) where the flora and fauna of South East Asia makes a dramatic transition into that which is typical of Australasia. The Park has a rich variety of plants and animals, although they can be hard to spot due to the terrain and rainforest cover.


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

Awesome thread....amazing landscapes, stunning beauty of nature..kay:


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

yes it dangerously beautiful and it is safe to travel


----------



## samuel89 (Aug 4, 2008)

Linguine said:


> Awesome thread....amazing landscapes, stunning beauty of nature..kay:


Thank you so much broda:banana:
it's time to Visit Indonesia! have u been in Indonesia?


----------



## samuel89 (Aug 4, 2008)

*Balinese People *

Balinese People is well known with the unique cultures, social life and Hindu religion.


----------



## samuel89 (Aug 4, 2008)

*Cukang Taneuh (Green Canyon)*

Location: *West Java province*
Get Travel here : Click

Green Canyon is a river-cave-waterfall unique travel spot located at 31 km south of Pangandaran. The real name is Cukang Taneuh, Green Canyon itself called by some france tourist when they first visit at 1993. Green Canyon is part of Cijulang River that goes through a cave full of stalactites and stalagmites surrounded by two beautiful green hills. Boat to green canyon can be rented at the Ciseureuh dock to reach this area.


----------



## samuel89 (Aug 4, 2008)

*Lake Kelimutu*

Location: *East Nusa Tenggara Province*
Get Travel here : Click 

Kelimutu is the name of a long extinct volcano that has become commonly excepted as one the most wonderful and fascinating natural sight in the whole Indonesian archipelago. Its distinct feature is the three huge colored lakes at the top. The largest of which is a bright turquoise, a close by green lake and slightly further away a black lake.The colorization effect are caused from minerals in the water. Over time the colors change. The locals believe that when someone dies the spirit goes to one of the lakes


----------



## samuel89 (Aug 4, 2008)

*Kuta Beach*

Location: *Bali Island province*
Get Travel here: Click

Kuta beach is one of the first favorite beaches discovered by tourist. Coconut trees line the sand beach as far as the eyes can see towards the north stopped by the runway of Denpasar's airport far in the west. The sunset in Kuta is most breathtaking. On the south, the beach is fenced by the airport's runway, which gives the visitors a breathtaking landing experience. Kuta Beach bustles with tourists' vendors and locals. It's the most popular beach in Bali and the island's number one party zone.


----------



## samuel89 (Aug 4, 2008)

*Bantimurung Bulusarung National Parkl*

Location: *South Sulawesi province*
Get Travel here: click

The National Park is well known for its butterflies. The best time to see the butterflies is during the sunny days. In Bantimurung you can even see an exciting waterfall or you can take a bath in the river. The location of the National Park is very favourable, because it takes only about 30 minutes car ride from the absolutely new "Sultan Hasanuddin" International Airport.


----------



## samuel89 (Aug 4, 2008)

*The Son of Krakatoa / Son of Krakatau/ Anak Krakatau* 

Location: *Sunda strait, Lampung province*
Get Travel here: http://www.cracatoatour.com/

The Krakatau Island or Krakatoa are part of the Ujung Kulon National Park, to anyone interested in natural proses, Krakatau or Krakatoa is one of the most fascinating areas in the world. The cataclysmic eruption of 1883 captures 










*The World's Biggest Eruption on 1883* Read the history in here click

The shockwave created by the last and most violent explosion from Krakatoa traveled around the world seven times. Watch the movie based on the history by BBC


----------



## samuel89 (Aug 4, 2008)

Mentawaian People in Siberut Island, West Sumatra

The Mentawai are a tribe of people living in the rainforest of Siberut, Indonesia. Siberut is a remote island off the coast of Padang, West Sumatra, Indonesia. With the exception of owning pigs and cultivating sago, the Mentawai are hunter/gatherers looked after with devotion by their medicine men- the Sikeri, or Shamans. These are the healers of the tribe, who practice a form of animism called Jarayak. The Mentawai also practice one of the oldest forms of tattooing, which represent the important elements in their lives.

Get travel and meet them in here: click


----------



## samuel89 (Aug 4, 2008)

Magnificent Mount Bromo 
Location : *Bromo Tengger National Park, East Java, Java Island*
Get Travel to Bromo : click

  

Magical Lake Kelimutu
Location: *Flores Island, East Nusa Tenggara*
Get Travel to Kelimutu : click





Majestic Uluwatu 
Location: *Bali Island*
Get Travel to Uluwatu: click


----------



## samuel89 (Aug 4, 2008)

Dreamland Beach
Location: *Bali Island*
Get Travel to Dreamland : click 




Magnificent Ijen Crater
Location: *East Java*
Get Travel to Ijen Crater : click


----------



## samuel89 (Aug 4, 2008)

*Lake Toba*

Location: North Sumatra Province



New7Wonders of Nature Lake Toba is the largest volcanic lake in the world. At 100 km long and 30 km wide, measuring 505 m at its deepest point, it is situated in the middle of the northern part of the Indonesian island of Sumatra. Surrounded by tall mountains, it cradles the large island of Samosir in its middle.

courtesy image by: Budie Herfian


----------



## samuel89 (Aug 4, 2008)

*INDONESIA'S BEST HOTEL*

*Four Seasons Resort Bali at Sayan* 
Travel + Leisure - Asia's Best hotel 2006
booking here: http://www.fourseasons.com/sayan/






*Four Seasons Resort Bali at Jimbaran Bay*
booking here: http://www.fourseasons.com/jimbaranbay/


----------



## renshapratama (Dec 22, 2013)

wow i just know there is an awesome thread on skyscrapercity such as this thread
 mind to update, please?


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

why not start from you then since you mentioned it and you live in indonesia.


----------

